# Some new ones of everyone!



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thought I'd share some newer pictures of my dogs with everyone..

These are all from today, only took a few as we were getting eaten alive by mosquitoes!










She's around 9wks. into raw now. Some of you maybe have seen my thread about wanting to add a little more weight, maybe 2lbs.




























The rest are of Sako, recently took him to NAPBTA Nationals (UKC) where he was Best Male and finished his UKC CH!



















With his Dad (front) and sister (back):










With his sister, Roma:










First time in the CH ring, he was pulled out for 3rd, Roma took Reserve!



















That's all! I have lots more from Nationals if anyone is interested in seeing them: NAPBTA Nationals 2011 - Kady's Photos | SmugMug


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Great pics of the gang!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww they're such a good-looking bunch! I love Roma's face, she's such a cutie! And congrats to Sako!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry, I'm sure you're asked this all the time...but where is Piper's collar from? It's gorgeous! Also, so is Piper......


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> Great pics of the gang!


Thanks 



rannmiller said:


> Awww they're such a good-looking bunch! I love Roma's face, she's such a cutie! And congrats to Sako!


Thank you. I know, Roma is so cute.. I love her forehead wrinkles.



minnieme said:


> I'm sorry, I'm sure you're asked this all the time...but where is Piper's collar from? It's gorgeous! Also, so is Piper......


LOL, well, she has about 10 collars, so you probably haven't asked about this one! It's from Collar Mania


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! Congratulations to Sako!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Gorgeous!!! Congratulations to Sako!


Thank you  I was proud of him, went with no intentions of getting anything!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Piper is looking so lean!! but she looks great, i can also see why you wanted to add a little extra to her, she might be on the track to being skinny! :lol:

Sako is beautiful as usual, and congratulations on his win, he deserves it!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Piper is looking so lean!! but she looks great, i can also see why you wanted to add a little extra to her, she might be on the track to being skinny! :lol:
> 
> Sako is beautiful as usual, and congratulations on his win, he deserves it!


Thanks  We always say that if Piper were a person, she'd be a body builder :lol:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Those are some good looking dogs! And Sako really stands out in the ring- congrats


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

His dad is gorgeous but Sako, IMO, is the better looking out of the two... No, out of the three. I LOVE Sako's colors. Congratulations to you and Sako on the CH! 

And, as always, Piper and her colors are pretty as ever. I'm with you on the 2 lbs. She looks great, but a couple more pounds would look even better. She isn't "skinny" but the 2 lbs could help a bit


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

> With his sister, Roma:


Such gorgeous dogs! All of your guys! Is this a breed tendency to lean on their people  It's so cute that both siblings are doing that


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Those are some good looking dogs! And Sako really stands out in the ring- congrats


Thanks 



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> His dad is gorgeous but Sako, IMO, is the better looking out of the two... No, out of the three. I LOVE Sako's colors. Congratulations to you and Sako on the CH!
> 
> And, as always, Piper and her colors are pretty as ever. I'm with you on the 2 lbs. She looks great, but a couple more pounds would look even better. She isn't "skinny" but the 2 lbs could help a bit


You'd love his mom then..










Sako is her clone


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Such gorgeous dogs! All of your guys! Is this a breed tendency to lean on their people  It's so cute that both siblings are doing that


LOL, yeah they're both leaners. Wilson & Piper don't really do it, but Sako definitely does.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Um... if I'm ever in VA, I'm going to steal Piper. I love your boys too, (I'm sure Sako gets the most attention, you can tell Wilson is a kind soul  but Piper... she would make SUCH a hot girlfriend for my Rambo! LOL I just love her. She is looking lean, not necessarily too lean, but it wouldn't hurt to put on a couple pounds. Rambo was actually the opposite, really skinny on kibble (even Acana/Orijen), and now he's filled out nicely on raw.


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

They are all so beautiful! Congrats to Sako!!

The more red meat I introduce, the easier it is to keep the weight on (and add weight) to my two. Riley lost some when we were just on chicken and other lean meats, so he's starting to get it back now.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Julie said:


> Um... if I'm ever in VA, I'm going to steal Piper. I love your boys too, (I'm sure Sako gets the most attention, you can tell Wilson is a kind soul  but Piper... she would make SUCH a hot girlfriend for my Rambo! LOL I just love her. She is looking lean, not necessarily too lean, but it wouldn't hurt to put on a couple pounds. Rambo was actually the opposite, really skinny on kibble (even Acana/Orijen), and now he's filled out nicely on raw.


LOL, you have some competition for Piper, she has a list of people who want to steal her 

Sako actually doesn't get the most attention, Wilson does. Mainly because he's very well known in my area because I'm pretty active in the dog community and people just recognize him anytime they see him.



jenv101 said:


> They are all so beautiful! Congrats to Sako!!
> 
> The more red meat I introduce, the easier it is to keep the weight on (and add weight) to my two. Riley lost some when we were just on chicken and other lean meats, so he's starting to get it back now.


Thanks  I've been adding more and more red meat to her diet, so I'm hoping to see some results soon!


----------

